
Show HN: We make a Sketch to React/HTML tool (need advice) - pxcode
Hi developers, Our team makes a tool that can make Sketch to a responsive page 10x faster. As the video showed, you can make a sketch to a responsive page in 30 secs, and with 2more clicks, you can have HTML&#x2F; React code.
======
redindian75
> as the video showed?

I dont see any video attached..

Edit: Just saw the url in your profile (pxcode.io). Does it work with Figma as
well?

